# 90210



## sweatpea559 (May 20, 2009)

Did anyone else watch this season of 90210?
I was totally shocked by the finale! Annie really did explode like a volcano...


----------



## mizuki~ (May 20, 2009)

YAY! I love 90210! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did Annie hit somebody with her car at the end??


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah she totally did! After downing half a bottle of Absolut!
That was really sad how everyone was blaming her back at the party though =(


----------



## winkietoe (May 20, 2009)

Aww! I was so tired today that I slept through the episode!


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 20, 2009)

i love 90210 ! it was crazy , I loved Naomi's yell though LOL , I thought it was so dramatic and she seemed like she went psycho . I feel so bad for Annie though , Naomi's sister is the biggest biatch ever . Whoa , what's pushing her to do all those things to Naomi ?


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 21, 2009)

Wow I felt bad for Annie, everyone blamed her and I think I would have done the same thing if people were accusing me of everything..
But Naomi's sis is just going crazy,  I guess she just slept with Liam because she was mad at Naomi for throwing the party.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 22, 2009)

Naomi's sister is such a cradle-robbing biatch! Didn't she take Ethan's virginity as well?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody have a favorite character? I love Adrianna


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 22, 2009)

Naomi is my favorite character... even though she's a bitch sometimes. I think anyone with her life would be...

And I totally HATEE her sister! It's her fault that Naomi even thinks Annie slept with Liam...


----------



## Kinderwhore (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Naomi's sister is such a cradle-robbing biatch! Didn't she take Ethan's virginity as well?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody have a favorite character? I love Adrianna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've grown to really like her too. And I think Jessica Lowndes is by far the strongest actress in the bunch.

But GOD I MISS TABITHA.


----------



## Brie (May 23, 2009)

They canceled it over here so i don't get to watch it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was getting into it too!


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2009)

the whole season hasn't been aired in the uk yet but i watched it online! really good series end i thought! i get really annoyed by annie and can't beleive she drove off!!! although it is shitty to be humiliated like that in front of everyone though.  made me cry when adrianna gave her baby girl away


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 24, 2009)

Noami is my favurite character.. cos she's hot. she's mean.. but also has a heart too.  I wish I could be featured on the show so I could kill her sister!! Why is she doing this?  Did they show Annie acutally drinking from the bottle.  hopefully she ran over a large dog or something.


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_Noami is my favurite character.. cos she's hot. she's mean.. but also has a heart too.  I wish I could be featured on the show so I could kill her sister!! Why is she doing this?  Did they show Annie acutally drinking from the bottle.  hopefully she ran over a large dog or something._

 

No they just showed the bottle missing a good portion of its contents... lol! And yes, hopefully for her sake it was a large dog because a car was behind her and saw her drive away. We'll see next season!


----------



## AlliSwan (May 25, 2009)

Love 90210! It's helped fill the void left by the O.C....almost. I love Naomi, also loved the actress on Nip/Tuck. Love Adriana, and I see so much of myself in Silver--I even randomly got nominated for prom queen after being as anti-everything as she is lol....I hope she learns to loosen up as I have. And Naomi's sister? UGH!!! Did anyone else think they were trying to emulate the movie Carrie with Annie at the end? The drink poured on her, storming out of the house like that, etc...maybe it's just me?

I hate that it's such a product placement show, though! First Sidekick, okay, but the Dr Pepper placements are LAUGHABLE...Who do they think they're kidding?


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone saw the season premiere?


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

yes!!! I LOVE 90210. The season premire was pretty good!! I think its gonna be a hard year for Annie though :-\. It already shows her startin off bad. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_No they just showed the bottle missing a good portion of its contents... lol! And yes, hopefully for her sake it was a large dog because a car was behind her and saw her drive away. We'll see next season!_

 

Nope.. She hit a person and in the season premire she finds out that the person died and that they're searching for the driver. She tried to confide in Dixon about it but before she could even say anything dixon was being an Ass and thought she just wanted to talk about what happened at the party (in the last season).


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Sep 14, 2009)

^^Isn't the new guy driving the car that saw her? Teddy?

Annie is having so many things going bad for her,
and now that one guy has pics or something and Naomi has it .


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_Nope.. She hit a person and in the season premire she finds out that the person died and that they're searching for the driver. She tried to confide in Dixon about it but before she could even say anything dixon was being an Ass and thought she just wanted to talk about what happened at the party (in the last season)._

 
Well you actually they don't state that for sure that's just what Annie believes happened.  All she did was find a story online of someone who was a victim of a hit and run on the same road the same night that she drove it.  Could be lots of different explanations...


----------



## user79 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've gotten into this show. It's very The OC-ish to me, pretty fluffy and shallow but somehow entertaining. Haha!

Just caught up on Season 1&2 and downloaded the latest season 3 episodes. Anyone still watching?


----------



## Meisje (Oct 4, 2010)

I watch it! I love having something to watch that is pure entertainment.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2010)

yup i love 90210! i watched the original series as a kid in the 1990's and loved it. and yes this is very much like the oc and nowhere near as good as the original series. but it's a trashy teen drama so obviously i love it!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm still watching and loving this show! Can't wait to see what happens with Mr. Canon..


----------



## user79 (Oct 6, 2010)

One thing I've noticed about the show in general is the way morals and values are presented, especially surrounding sexual behavior of the girls versus the guys. When Dixon lost his virginity, to an older woman no less, there was not much discussion surrounding it and he didn't have a lot of thoughts prior to it. But when Annie took naked pics with some dude, suddenly she was a big slut at school and her pic got leaked everywhere. Her mother even said point blank in one scene that there is a double standard and women's sexual reputation must remain spotless.

Also when Dixon "almost" got Sasha pregnant, and also Adriana got preggo, it seems like the writers always wrote that in to show the "terrible consequences" of sex for women. Either their reputation was at stake, or they got pregnant. And now Sasha even has HIV! Jesus, I mean, haven't these kids ever heard of condoms? I dunno it's just something I noticed - when the guys have sex all is fine and dandy, when the women have sex they either get raped, dumped, called a slut, or end up getting STDs. It's really aggravating.

Oh also the way the show handled the pregnancy issues of Adriana and Sasha (even tho she wasn't.) It seems like abortion was never even an option, like any "good" woman would choose to have the baby or give it up for adoption, whereas the greedy and "bad" woman would opt for an abortion.

Also the fact that Annie and Dixon's mom doesn't have a college degree or a steady job, and now that her husband left she's pretty much financially destitute  - I don't know all these things really irritate me. They push some really old-fashioned and "good Christian" values and morals on the audience who probably don't even pick up on these things consciously, but it's definitely there.


I still like the show, corny as it is, but those themes just detract from it I think.


BTW I soooooo wanted Liam and Ivy to be a real couple, they had chemistry and it made sense. I didn't like Liam with Naomi, another bad match. Ivy and Dixon are the worst couple!!! I just don't find them believable at all, their personalities are so different. I actually liked Annie with Jasper, even though he turned out to be a bit of a weirdo. Hopefully she'll get together with Liam now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My least fav actor on the show is Teddy, he's like 31 years old something, I have no idea why they would cast him as a high schooler. He just looks so much older than the other cast members. I mean Mr. Matthews is cast as his teacher and he's only 26! I just can't stand his smug face - ugh! Apparently the storyline will be that he's going to come out of the closet soon.

Good characters: Ivy, Liam, Annie, Naomi, Jasper, Oscar
Snooze characters: Adrianna, Navid, Silver, Teddy, Dixon


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow i hadn't really thought about the themes like that before. But you are very accurate with it all. Now you mention it, all the themes and such seem a little dated now in their views.

and yes i agree about Teddy - he is my least fave character too - not because he looks like he could be one of the students fathers, but because i think his character is a bit of an ass. Mr Matthews i do like though!


----------



## mern (Oct 7, 2010)

Teddy is hot though, same with Liam! mmmm boys


----------



## Junkie (Oct 7, 2010)

I was kinda thinking about where the storyline could possibly go with certain characters...

Like Adrianna right now - her and that manager. I'm hoping that the $2000 she gave away will kinda be the final straw. I can totally see the skeezy manager looking for sexual perks later on in the show if it carries on - more blackmail.

Oscar - gah the plot just keeps getting crazier and crazier. I don't really see what sort of domination he's getting at with sleeping with both Laurel (and trying) to get into Ivy's pants as well when he apparently hates Laurel for ruining his dad's life. Only time will tell.

As for Dixon - I see him not showing up to Ivy's for obvious reasons and then not telling her, they get into a fight, blah blah blah....and he quietly deals with it without telling anyone. Then maybe Oscar makes his move and tells Ivy that he saw Dixon with Sasha?

Those are my ideas so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha!


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_As for Dixon - I see him not showing up to Ivy's for obvious reasons and then not telling her, they get into a fight, blah blah blah....and he quietly deals with it without telling anyone. Then maybe Oscar makes his move and tells Ivy that he saw Dixon with Sasha?

Those are my ideas so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha!_

 
I think your prediction is prob really accurate. I'm willing to bet that Dixon does eventually get tested but of course he will be HIV negative. And again, boy has learned his lesson! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think Liam is cute but Teddy not so much. Meh! Oscar is hot tho, he looks like a mixed race? Very exotic looking.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah spot on Junkie! i bet that is what happens with Dixon! Oscar is quite hot however the english accent is a bit too much for me... i wonder if he is actually fron england? because his accent to me sounds like te classic Brittish accent that people do!


----------



## user79 (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah spot on Junkie! i bet that is what happens with Dixon! Oscar is quite hot however the english accent is a bit too much for me... i wonder if he is actually fron england? because his accent to me sounds like te classic Brittish accent that people do!_

 
He's an American actor. His Brit accent is pretty horrible, I agree.


----------



## Junkie (Oct 10, 2010)

I was glad that the storyline with Naomi and Silver and Mr. Cannon didn't stretch on and on....I hate it when they do that! I've read the synopsis for the next episode - looks like Silver is going to try and seduce Mr. Cannon to try and prove he raped Naomi....I figured that would happen too. He's such a creeper.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_He's an American actor. His Brit accent is pretty horrible, I agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that explains it then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still pretty to look at! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

and Mr Cannon is a total creep - but perhaps he is actually english because his accent is much better!


----------



## user79 (Oct 12, 2010)

This show is soooo predictable. The Dixon HIV Ivy thing totally played out like predicted. 

The Jenn-baby storyline is getting on my nerves. I don't care about her, I wish she wouldn't be on the show at all anymore.

I also don't like the Annie-college boy-dating storyline. She's just some guy she met in a coffee shop I mean his character is so flat. Just let her finally get together with Liam and that's that. I wish the romance plots wouldn't be so drawn out, what's wrong with having a steady couple on the show?

Actually so far, I don't like any of the storylines really. I'm glad there's less focus on Adrianna tho, I thought her character was so contrite. I hope things pick up otherwise I won't be watching much longer...


----------



## Junkie (Nov 5, 2010)

So Mr. Cannon is actually MIA now - wonder if they just completely killed him off for a reason? Or if he'll show up in future episodes? But now atleast Naomi can put off court...although I wonder if it'll spread around highschool anyways and people will start acting funny around her or giving her a hard time? And it would be nice to see where her and Oscar will end up....who else LOL'ed when she blew him off?! HAHAHAHA!!!! Serves him right.

  	I knew Ivy would tell Dixon and he'd be mad and walk away. Is that all this show IS?! Seems as though everyone takes turns being mad at eachother and then forgiving. lmao I should know better...its HIGH SCHOOL....thats exactly how it was for me too lol! (But with way less hot people, fashion and far-fetched drama of course) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I really wanna know where Annie is going to end up with her mom's debt and whatever....that kinda just dropped off the radar after she started dating Liam's brother. And then the whole scar issue on their backs? I'm guessing their father beat the crap out of them or something....and then they'll eventually forgive eachother and bond over it...ha.

  	Oh! And now this new character with Naveed and underage porn stars? WTF...who ARE these writers?!

  	Anyone else have more predictions?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2010)

yes the underage porn star thing is insane! but i think it could be quite a good meaty storyline. And what will finally happen with adrianna and the manager? now she's all happy that she has the cover of a magazine because she did it topless! crazyness! oh and did anybody else pick up on the Naveed/Silver thing this week? i wouldnt be shocked if they had a 'moment'!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 12, 2010)

I was completely not ready for Jen leaving! But it kinda makes sense....her giving Naomi a key...telling her she could have whatever clothes she wanted. She probably felt inclined since she practically abandoned Jacques.

  	I'm kinda waiting on whats gonna happen with Dixon and Annie's mom...had me thinking there for bit that she is/was gonna hook up with Mr.  Matthews! I bet they will...now that Jen is gone!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2010)

Junkie said:


> I was completely not ready for Jen leaving! But it kinda makes sense....her giving Naomi a key...telling her she could have whatever clothes she wanted. She probably felt inclined since she practically abandoned Jacques.
> 
> I'm kinda waiting on whats gonna happen with Dixon and Annie's mom...had me thinking there for bit that she is/was gonna hook up with Mr.  Matthews! I bet they will...now that Jen is gone!


	yes i was shocked at jen leaving. however i'm also pleased because i didnt like her that much and there's not much more they could have done with her i guess. and yes i can totally see their mum and mr matthews (who is very attractive btw!) getting together!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 16, 2010)

Woot! Called it  Hahaha! They totally did - just watched this weeks episode. Now lets see how long or if and when the relationship progresses and she ends up like...."adopting" Jacques and Mr. Matthews....I bet Jen will come back after they establish all that and just bugger everything up!

  	Now that Naveed's dad is gone, I wonder if the family is going to lose everything? They live a pretty lavish lifestyle and I'll bet that the money in Amercian accounts will probably be frozen or something and they'll have to either move back to Iran with the dad or downscale everything completely. Sad.

  	And I'm totally wondering when Liam and Charlie will bond over their shared abuse? 

  	I can also see Naveed and Silver hooking up and secretly dating while Adrianna is too self-obsessed to notice.


----------



## user79 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Adrianna and Navid will break up very very soon. Navid will turn poor and find solace with Silver, Adrianna will find out something's going on between those two and Silver and Adrianna will have a falling out eventually. Or Silver and Navid will sneak around and try to keep it secret, and have a secret affair.

  	Teddy will be caught by his friends or something making out or kissing another dude, maybe that gay guy from school. Then he'll have to come out of the closet and it will put a strain on his friendships, but they'll eventually accept him back into their fold.

  	This show is pretty predictable! lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

well i must say that 90210 has been one of my favourite programs to watch recently. i loved this weeks episode and i think that Naomi having a secret relationship with the nerdy but cute guy is quite amusing.  plus i can't wait to see what happens to silver after adrianna leaked the photo of her!


----------

